# Which XLR Cable I should buy?



## Daniele Nasuti (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi, I need an XLR-XLR cable with a decent quality but I can't spend more than 10 / 12 $, so what is the best XLR cable can I have with that money?

I read about Cordial and Mogami and Klotz but I'm a little confused. I've also heard that Neutrik connections are good but I don't know a lot about all this..
Someone have any advice for me?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 24, 2018)

well, you wont get mogami for 10-12$, so your best bet is to go with cordial.

here in germany some ppl sell selfmade sommer cables with neutrik connectors on "ebay kleinanzeigen". maybe you have something similar in your country where ppl sell those. they go for like 20 bucks and and are really good for the price.


----------



## jneebz (Aug 24, 2018)

Definitely go with Neutrik connectors, and buy shielded. For $10-$12 you're not going to find much over 3 feet, and not Mogami. Here's a link. REAN is a Neutrik company, so don't be thrown off by that:


----------



## jneebz (Aug 24, 2018)

Won't paste my link for some reason. Go to Amazon.com and search "HOSA XLR REAN"


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 24, 2018)

Sorry, but stay away from Hosa and any other cheap cables, monoprice are heavy duty and well made yet still fit in your price range. A bad cable will go bad in weeks, monprice premiere will last years - thick monster type yet decently inexpensive - $9 for a 15ft. (check amazon for best prices):


----------



## jneebz (Aug 24, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> Sorry, but stay away from Hosa and any other cheap cables


Well, maybe if your'e gonna wrap and toss them them daily on a tour , but my guess is this is a plug-in and forget kinda thing. Lifetime warranty on Hosa, never had one fail (Neutrik only).


----------



## studiostuff (Aug 24, 2018)

Daniele Nasuti said:


> Hi, I need an XLR-XLR cable with a decent quality but I can't spend more than 10 / 12 $, so what is the best XLR cable can I have with that money?
> 
> Someone have any advice for me?



By far, the cheapest way to get great audio cable is to build it yourself. I will admit that the price of admission may be a little more than the budget you mention. 

However, once you have a soldering iron, and a catalog for any of the suppliers, you will be paying less for killer cable for the rest of your life. Buy the very best parts, and your cables will still be less expensive. Build exactly to the length you need... 

This electronics project will repay your initial investment in parts and learning to build reliable cable in one or two cables. 

Bonus education aspect: You will learn how to fix things that are fixable, and toss out the stuff that isn't with repairing. 

Negative education aspect: You will want to start building other electronics projects for yourself, and this addiction aspect is incurable.


----------



## Daniele Nasuti (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you everyone!!
I think I'll go with Cordial or something similar... in that case what would be your choice between these:
https://www.thomann.de/it/cordial_ccm_25_fm.htm?sid=4e7ff29bf588067145ad64d1806c0268
https://www.thomann.de/it/cordial_cfm_25_fm_sw.htm?sid=4e7ff29bf588067145ad64d1806c0268

they have the same lenght but one is 3 euros more and I can't understand why

@studiostuff I can't build one myself, for time reasons.. but would be a good idea.

@jneebz I need for home recording

@kurtvanzo I'll check out those, thank you


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 30, 2018)

Go to Monoprice site and when you check out use Amazon Pay.
I just bought 10 x 10ft XLR to TS, 10 x TRS 10 foot, 10 x 10 foot MIDI and 4 x short TS Patch for Pedals.
129 bucks.
Amazon was much higher.
Never noticed this until yesterday.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 30, 2018)

Sorry just saw your in Europe.
No Monoprice there.


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 30, 2018)

iam in europe but i saw some of those on ebay last week and bought em because of your kind words about them.

they are really very good for the price (paid 10 bucks for 2 1,5m cables).

i didnt know monoprice before, but i can only recommend them. better than cordial which were mentioned earlier


----------

